# smoked venison recipe



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Time consuming but worth it if you like salty country ham, I usually use a small doe/young buck quarter (whole) for this. Got this off another site enjoy....geo

1 cup non-iodized salt
1 Tbs sage
1 cup sugar
1 Tbs ground cloves
1 Tbs tarragon
1 Tbs soy sauce
4 Tbs black pepper
1 Tbs thyme
1 Tsp white pepper
2 bay leaves

Combine the above ingredients in a 2-quart plastic container and add water until full. Cap and shake well to dissolve the salt and sugar. Using a fork or knife, puncture the meat several times to allow the marinade to penetrate more completely. Place the meat in a plastic bowl and cover with the marinade. Marinade in the refrigerator for 3-4 days, turning the meat each day. Remove the meat from the marinade and place back in the refrigerator on a plate for 1 hour, uncovered. Light one half of a gas grill and place a metal container full of hickory chips just above the flame. Once the grill is smoking well, place the meat on the cool side of the grill. The idea is to cook very, very slowly using indirect heat. Smoke with 2-3 pans of hickory chips and allow to continue cooking until a temperature of at least 165°F is reached in the center of the meat (about 4 hours). If you have a smoker/cooker, just follow the directions included with it. Remove from the grill and let cool. Slice thinly with a sharp knife and store refrigerated in a zip-lock bag. You will only have to store it for a short time as it is bound to be consumed quickly!


----------

